# Brick?



## michaelatrix

I was trying to install aokp rom and didn't have newest recovery now my prime won't boot it stays on splash scrern ....I need help.....I tried installing naked drivers to get adb to work and no luck I've tried fast boot too and no luck......I's there anyway to make the cwm flash able in cwm so I can install the aokp rom? Thanks
Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiki-Droid

I think you may have a hard brick. Are you showing any error message on the splash screen?


----------



## emptyshell

If you make it past the boot loader I can't see how it's a hard brick...


----------



## frickinjerms

i had the same problem when i got a cm9 kang, hung at the eee pad splash.. i just restored a nandroid of virtuous prime and then all was ok.. as long as you can get into recovery, just flash virtuous prime or a stock rom and then update your cmw through rom manager


----------



## bstringy

Speaking of flashing stock roms, I guess this means it's safe to do. I read somewhere it can brick the Prime. Is there anything to watch out for when doing this?



frickinjerms said:


> ..... just flash virtuous prime or a stock rom ........


----------



## RMarkwald

Had same issue, talked to Jermaine151, you need to go into Mounts and Storage in Recovery and unmount everything that is mounted, then flash. It is a bug with that version of CWR (5.5.0.4). Unmount, flash ROM and GApps, reboot, install ROM Manager (or TWRP) and update to the latest version, problem solved.


----------



## ito

bstringy said:


> Speaking of flashing stock roms, I guess this means it's safe to do. I read somewhere it can brick the Prime. Is there anything to watch out for when doing this?


DO NOT try to flash a stock blob after flashing a custom ROM.
DO NOT try to use the factory reset option under settings after flashing a custom ROM.
DO make a backup


----------



## cragains

Just did the same thing yesterday, due to you not having the most recent CWM version (there is a fix for the recovery loop/logo loop)
Do the following to recover your Prime (most likely) you need the following:

A working ADB setup (please google that if you don't have it, "tutorial setup adb" or something like that should do the trick) The USB-Cable to connect the Prime to your PC A few minutes time

Now do the following:

Make sure your Prime is in Recovery mode (CWM)

Open a cmd line on your pc

Type: "adb shell"

You should see a "#" now

Once you have that "#", please type: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p4 bs=100 count=1 and press [Enter]

Now type: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p3 bs=16 count=1 and press [Enter]

Exit the shell and reboot your Prime via CWM

It should not reboot to CWM automatically now. It either boots your ROM or is stuck at the splash screen. If it is stuck, boot to recovery and install any ROM you want.

I copied this from the XDA forum, CREDITS to Diamondback as he is the one who thought of this

then you need to flash the update for CWM go here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1576937

hope this helps

Sent from my Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Striatum_bdr

You're answering to an end of march OP, who didn't even answered once? You're a good guy... too much perhaps.


----------

